
Stop Getting F'ed by Technical Recruiters - tacomondays
https://scottturman.com/stop-getting-fcked-by-technical-recruiters/
======
scawf
> Get notified when we publish!

How ?

~~~
tacomondays
When I click it there is a place to enter your email at the top.

~~~
scawf
Not click-able on firefox 76.0

